

The world's top iPad artist - ibsathish
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/11/26/tech/innovation/this-is-how-76-year-old-david-hockney/index.html?hpt=te_r1

======
acomjean
Hockney did some really interesting photo collages in the 80s or 90s. Lots of
photos from different angles put together.

